# Collinite 915 in light colors.



## Costalonga (May 3, 2013)

Hello to all.

I own two cars and silverware already use the Collinite 476S as protection in my cars.
But lately I am wanting a warmer glow in my car, and one option would be to Collinite 915, mainly for its durability that it provides.
But I have some doubts, the Collinite 915 only does well in dark colors, or silver and white she will give a shine wet / hot?

I am also thinking about the possibility of using Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Past Wax, but I'm afraid about the durability.

Big hug.

Sincerely,
André Costalonga.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

No wax is really for specific colors unless highly dyed. I believe 915 will be brilliant on light colors too. Light colors just don't show up as good as darks, that's all, and that is a plus as many product will look almost the same on them. They don't need oily waxes to bring up the colors, mask the swirls etc.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

915 works well on both Dark and Light Colour Cars IMO


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Great beading with 915


----------



## Costalonga (May 3, 2013)

Thank you friends for answers.

M3simon do you have more pictures of cars with 915 bucks?
Note a difference of 476 to 915 in light colors?

Waxes collinites has a protective unusual, very good indeed.

Hugs.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Infact i've used 476,845and915 0n my silver vw bora great results every time :thumb:


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Costalonga said:


> Thank you friends for answers.
> 
> M3simon do you have more pictures of cars with 915 bucks?
> Note a difference of 476 to 915 in light colors?
> ...


----------



## Costalonga (May 3, 2013)

Looking at the 915 silver does not notice a difference for the 476S does not, and the theory was to notice, after all the 915 has a higher concentration of carnauba in its composition.

Hugs.

Sincerely,
André Costalonga.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

If you want a colli get 845, otherwise your money is better spent elsewhere instead of getting 915 IMO

colli pastes were my first products when i got the detailing bug, would never go back to them though


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

915 is intended for all colours buit does work best on darker colours as the product has been tested by me; the differences between 915 and 476 are 915 contains a slight higher percentage of Carnauba than 476, only by a slight margin not alot, but 476 has a strong reputation of a durable wax, If I was you I would go for 915 as it does adapt better to darker paintwork and is the top of line product from collinite, either way any you do choose to go for will be a worth while purchase and investment in the long run, as collinite products offer strong durability to the harsh contaminates and are great wheel protection waxes as well, they work very well without the marketing hype here :thumb:


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Just done an White Audi S Line with 915 looks pretty good used firstly for protection though.It smells of "Wax" and goes on great you can see the protection will try and get pic.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Used 915 on Sunday and it worked really well.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Bought my second tin  not that I could finish the first. It is easier and nicer than 476s.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> Bought my second tin  not that I could finish the first. It is easier and nicer than 476s.


When you say nicer, do you mean 476 mutes some flakes from the paint in certain lights, and 915 gives a more refined crisper look, I noticed this between the two but you have too look up right close to see the differences; I would be keen to know if other members have spotted this as well.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, that was the case I guess I saw too. My car is dark actually. Megs #16 and 915 enhances the flakes while 476s seems to mute them. Maybe everyone is happy with 476 on solid colors.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is what I noticed as well, must be the solvent blend in 476, but I always stick with 915 for my purposes as I deal with darker paint as well, shows the flakes better I find and is a easier to buff off as well.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the smell of 915,kinda like a solvent coconut smell


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross said:


> I love the smell of 915,kinda like a solvent coconut smell


If you like coconut, Britmemax Vantage you would love smelling plus Zymol Glasur as well :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have Glasur too its very nice.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice beading on that silver peint !


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is marvellous beading, very uniform tight and precise, In my words your beading is engineered to perfection, simply beautiful when nature plays with gravity and tolerances towards surface tension , thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Costalonga (May 3, 2013)

So the 915 will give a brighter sumptuous painting than the 476S?
I've used the 476S in silver, is very beautiful, but also have used a Brazilian carnauba wax, manufactured right here and found that the brightness was better than the 476S.

Between 915 and Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid, which one to go?

Hugs.

Sincerely,
André Costalonga.


----------

